# Where is the weight



## jdoglike (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a 2008 specialized allez elite. It weighs 20.6 pounds with two rib cages, the weight seemed a bit high to me. I was just wondering if anyone new where all the weight is coming from. Like which parts are heaviest or easy to loose weight in. thanks


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jdoglike said:


> I have a 2008 specialized allez elite. It weighs 20.6 pounds with two rib cages, the weight seemed a bit high to me. I was just wondering if anyone new where all the weight is coming from. Like which parts are heaviest or easy to loose weight in. thanks



A little of it is everywhere...and all those little 50 or 100 grams extra (that equal a few hundreds of USD saved per part) add up....wheels tend to be big offenders, cranks, brakes, pedals can be, saddles can be.....


Usually big offenders are wheels....of course, the only time weight matters that much for non-racers is when going up the stairs.


----------



## jdoglike (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok thanks, I think i'll just upgrade when things break or wear out.


----------



## xactoman (Feb 28, 2005)

I've got an 05 allez elite. Albeit, back then it was a lighter bike, mine is 19 lbs at a 58cm size.

Major drop on that bike is the wheels. Could possibly loose a pound. After that, Room 1201 is right; it's nickle and dime weights. Nothing else stands out as a major pig. You'd have to get light wheels, a full carbon fork and switch everything to dura-ace. At that point, just buy a new bike.

Don't worry about the weight. Just ride, get fit and be happy.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Some more info: I have a '05 Allez sport that is now all Ultegra. It got all the take-off components from other bikes, and has a set of Cane Creek Team Volos wheels (1550 g). It weighs 19.1 lbs with pedals and cages.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

In order from where you can drop the most weight(excluding the frame):
wheels, crankset, fork, brakes, cassette, shifters, deraileurs. After that, all the other parts a few grams here a few grams there. The actual bang for your buck might change the order of purchases, but that'st the general area where you can cull the most weight from the bike. 
I have a 2008 Specialized tarmac comp. It came in at 18lbs including peddles. For me to get it to 15.5lbs it would cost the same amount as the entire bike cost to begn with.. LOL
It's at 17.1lbs now with a set of Xero XR1 wheels I got from ebay for $220 shipped. That's over 3/4lb weight savings for $220!


Craig


----------



## jdoglike (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how much the wheels on my bike weigh about. When i picked them up they seemed light.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jdoglike said:


> Does anyone know how much the wheels on my bike weigh about. When i picked them up they seemed light.


What wheels did it come with?


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> What wheels did it come with?


This from Specialized's website:
RIMS Jalco Dynamics 270, alloy triple wall, machined sidewalls w/ indicator grooves 

FRONT HUB Specialized forged alloy, 24 hole, double sealed bearings, straight pull spokes, QR 

REAR HUB Specialized forged alloy, 28 hole, double sealed bearings, straight pull spokes, cassette, QR 

SPOKES Stainless 14g, straight-pull 


I checked weight weenies and there's nothing on there. I doubt he could get the weight without weighing the wheels himself. I would say it's over 1900g. I had Shmano RS10s that weighed 1842g on my Specialized Tarmac Comp and the Allez elite is 2 component groups below the Tarmac comp.


Craig


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

csh8428 said:


> This from Specialized's website:
> RIMS Jalco Dynamics 270, alloy triple wall, machined sidewalls w/ indicator grooves
> 
> FRONT HUB Specialized forged alloy, 24 hole, double sealed bearings, straight pull spokes, QR
> ...


They are probaly pretty heavy. Getting some nicer wheels wil really knock some weight off. Also might handle and ride a bot better.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Neuvation sells some great wheels for a low price. I'm ~190 lbs and have raced a 1600g set for 2 years (now only the front due to my new PT rear wheel). Neuvations are always on sale...~$250 for 1600g set.

http://www.neuvationcycling.com/wheels.html


----------

